# How do I get my Hyper-V set up back?



## Xarzu (Jun 30, 2022)

How do I get my Hyper-V set up back?

I set up a couple of vitrual machines using Hyper-V.  There seemed to be some memory and resource issues.  So I closed down the virtual machines and Hyper-V and
then I ran malwarebytes, ccleaner, and avg to clean up my system.  I uninstalled a few programs that I determined I did not need.  Then I also disabled some
programs that run on start up.

There must have been something, within the scope of all of this, that something was done to make Hyper-V behave differently.  And this is why I am posting this.
The data in which the virtual machines ran on must still exist on my hard drive and I should be able to load it again.

At this time, when I type to launch hyper-v, I am given the opportunity to launch "Hyper-V Manager". The program loads with no virtual machines listen.  It's title
bar says "Console1 - [Console Root]" amd "Console Root is listed as a folder.  How do I set things back to the way they were?  What are your thoughts?  Please help.


----------



## VladiBG (Jun 30, 2022)

I have no idea why you post this in FreeBSD forum but the following link may help you to reinstall the Hyper-V role on your Windows machine and get your Hyper-V Manager console to work again.









						Enable Hyper-V on Windows 10
					

Install Hyper-V on Windows 10



					docs.microsoft.com
				











						Install the Hyper-V role on Windows Server
					

Gives instructions for installing Hyper-V using Server Manager or Windows PowerShell



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2022)

This is not a Windows support forum. VladiBG gave you some nice pointers. Thread will be closed.


----------

